# Stainless steel and zebra wood Bangle



## West River WoodWorks (May 7, 2012)

Here is my first go with one of Bangleguys kits.
[attachment=5312][attachment=5313]
I have to say his tutorial is very good and so are the kits. This one should keep me in my wifes good graces for a while!:rotflmao3:
Tom


----------



## Mike1950 (May 7, 2012)

Tom, That is great looking. Nice wood.........


----------



## BangleGuy (May 7, 2012)

Tom, that looks great! The polish on the stainless looks good too. Did you go for a CA finish or is it wax? I have been using CA on most of my new bangles and although it is a lot more work, the final results are really worth it!

Thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## turner.curtis (May 7, 2012)

Looks GREAT! May have to hit you up and trade hints. :)

Curtis


----------



## txpaulie (May 8, 2012)

Lovely!

p


----------



## West River WoodWorks (May 8, 2012)

Hi Eric,
I used 2 coats of Behlens wax and then buffed it with the Beal buffing system. The metal did polish up really well with the micro mesh.
I havnt played with any CA finishes yet, I will have to try it out soon.
Please keep us informed when you have more cores for sale. Thanks
Tom



BangleGuy said:


> Tom, that looks great! The polish on the stainless looks good too. Did you go for a CA finish or is it wax? I have been using CA on most of my new bangles and although it is a lot more work, the final results are really worth it!
> 
> Thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## BassBlaster (May 8, 2012)

That looks nice. Love that wood. Did you add some stain to it or is it natural? I havnt seen zebra wood that dark before.


----------



## TimR (May 8, 2012)

West River WoodWorks said:


> Here is my first go with one of Bangleguys kits.
> 
> I have to say his tutorial is very good and so are the kits. This one should keep me in my wifes good graces for a while!:rotflmao3:
> Tom



Beautiful job! I am thinking about making one of these bangles sometime...when available again!


----------



## West River WoodWorks (May 8, 2012)

Hi Bassblaster,
First off, congrats on the little one! 
No stain on this one but the blank was stabilized and that made it a little darker to start with. Then I sanded with micro mesh to 4000 grit which seemed to darken it a little more. Lastly the Behlens has a slight tint to it as well. 
Tom 




BassBlaster said:


> That looks nice. Love that wood. Did you add some stain to it or is it natural? I havnt seen zebra wood that dark before.


----------



## landfilllumber (May 14, 2012)

I love the metal/wood look something about it.Metal make wood look tough,lol.Very nice work I need to get a couple of your bangel kits.Victor


----------

